# Change in CCW law??



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just caught a blip at the tail end of the news about a proposed change in the ND CCW law but I can't find any info. Anybody catch it ?????


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Effective Aug 1st there are two classes of CC permit issued by ND, a Class 1 & Class 2. The Class 1 requires passing the written & proficiency test, the Class 2 just the written test. A person must be at least 21 to get a Class 1.

the difference is the Class 1 meets reciprosity requirements of many more states than the Class 2. You can go to www.ag.nd.gov to see which states recognize ND's CC permit.

All currently issued permits revert to Class 2, if the holder wants to upgrade to Class 1 he must complete the testing requirements within 1 year....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Any idea of what the proficiency test will consist of ? Some of use had to take a proficiency test (sort of) when we first acquired our permits many years ago.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I actually have all the new material, but with other duties & responsibilities having priority I have only given it a cursory glance...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Proficiency Test is timed fire from the 7 yard line and the 15 yard line. Number of rounds depends on the handgun.

See more here:

http://www.ag.nd.gov/BCI/CW/CW.htm

huntin1


----------



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

So where do we go and who do we contact to become Class 1?


----------

